
SpoonRocket finds a home with Brazil-based iFood - bentlegen
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/16/spoonrocket-finds-a-home-with-brazil-based-ifood/
======
josephjrobison
Congrats to the SpoonRocket team on finding a buyer in the final hour!

------
yishanl
Hope the rest of the team benefited.

